# cordless heaphone music whiteout blue tooth it's always sushy you lose your sigital



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*cordless heaphone music whiteout blue tooth it's always sushy you lose your signal*

So you know the story by now some faschist neighbor next to me complain 3 time for minimum level of volume, i said fine, i need cordless heaphone, the only problem is my gear not blue tooth so i had to by ancient headphone non blue tooth to ACCOMODATED french grumpy neighbor that hate music.

At first my familly was whit me but my dad , never took my side, even if i put my volume at a level of 25 on ascale of 75 the thrid not even a decent volume, he said dont lisen to your music too loud , christ when he lisen to music it's full force and i hear him from upstair loosy father..

I can't beleive it he side whit my neighbor and my mom change her idea of paying me cordless headphone based on my dad cheapness, he even said we are not gonna pay contravention bill for you.

M***** F***** i called a fuit by there name, so my familly wont stand for me has abusor.I am goeing to human right i have the right to live.


----------

